# Do you blog? Other social media?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I need to get better at this sort of thing and wanted to see what others were doing and if you feel it helps your businesses. I started a blog a couple years ago. But it didn't last long. Tried to resurrect it last year and ditto. I hate writing! LOL I have a personal facebook page and recently started a business page. I'm on pinterest, but not business related. Not even sure how to do that. I've gotten a few requests for LinkedIn and honestly don't even know what it is. I need to get with the times though so help me decide where my time/effort is best spent!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I use FB a lot and like it the best. I tried blogging but it is too labor intensive. I've got a personal page on Pinterest but haven't really figured how to use it for business. I have an email list too but am horrible at staying in touch with my customers. I know if I had any sort of organization and sent out a regular email newsletter I would gain more business from it.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I love writing and kept my blog up for a long time, but my partner felt I was blabbing our business to the whole world, so I stopped. I just hate writing "I", "I", "I". "I did this", "I did that" etc. I think if you have a family that likes their picture taken and doesn't mind little stories about them, it's a great tool. For me, it was an outlet for my writing, but not everyone wants parts of their lives out there for folks to see, which I really do understand. I have other writing projects that I am putting my energy into now, so no biggie that the blog went to the wayside. Also, you really have to write about the whole experience. There is just only so much you can write about soap that will interest the thousands of people you want to interest. My blog never got high traffic...well, the day I wrote about big foot brought me a lot of hits, but mostly, you need catchy headings and titles for your posts, and unless you are getting lots of hits and can get some paid ads, it's not a money-maker, although people who love your products will also love your blog.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I shamelessly use Facebook. I have a lot of subscibers and I belong to a lot of political forums, and use them via holidays to shlep soap. I had excellent results with just my kids and family liking baskets and bags we do, and did really well doing paid for ads, although coming Christmas I am paying a gal who does it for a living, to do the ads and my facebook page.

I am going to learn how to use twitter next month on vacation. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Some people just really have a knack for it. I've never sold a single bar of soap from facebook, and I have a few hundred twitter followers, and never gotten anything from there either. Twitter drives me insane. I have never seen the whole point, but so many people managed to really up their business from it. There has to be something to it that I'm missing


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I can't do twitter Anita....simply because I don't see the point. I do use facebook and blog, but I just got into really promoting anything. My biggest way to drive up business is my husband pimping my products. He just sold a whole mess of soap to people at his school. And I have started a craze at my school with my lip balms. Every girl and boy from grades 4 and up have to have at least one flavor or they are simply not cool  haha! It is kind of funny!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That IS cool Amber!

We use FB as a lot of you know *THANKS! and I always ignored it for years thinking it was a place where teens talked about bad hair days and acne and who stole who's girlfriend. Well it is worse than that :blush2 but our biz page has taken us a very long way to quitting festivals which is our eventual goal before we can no longer see to drive :rofl

I would never have started but V shared some of her successes with me there and it is well worth the time.
You do have to work it and if you will follow your stats page you will see that keeping it up in the feed helps exposure and that brings interest home in the form of sales. We have customers that would have known of us no other way! Love it! 

ETSY is really good too but we have been so swamped that we have not had inventory to dedicate to it. When we do have the shop open it is busy. Once again you have to work it to stay up in the search engine. Their exposure is based on recent postings so the best strategy is to frequently add to your shop so you are on the 'front page' so to speak. There is tons to learn there about working the algorithms of the computer programs but I know very successful people that sell a bunch.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

This is my blog: http://countrygirlcompulsions.wordpress.com/

Its not personal or business.. just an outlet for my love of writing and sharing information =) 
I have a page for Halo-M Nubians on fb and really enjoy posting snippets about the farm and goats there.


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

I blog, mostly just to keep my head straight, because we live 5 hours from civilization and I need to use some kind of language skills now and then or I will forget how to talk! I have met a lot of people through blogging though, and a lot of them DO buy soap, even though that is not the intent of the blog. I finally started an FB page and have had good results with that too. :biggrin


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We do it all, but we split it up.
Brett & I blog
Jim does pinterest
Jim & I do Facebook
Brett does Twitter
Jim does linked in
and...
I just started a podcast. 

My advice with a blog - do it if you enjoy it. If you don't enjoy it, you won't be consistent and it's not worth your time. But if you don't enjoy and it's not worth your time, stop feeling guilty about not doing it! You can't do it all. Find the kind of marketing you enjoy doing because that's what you will stick with. 
If you hate marketing - your business isn't going to grow (which may not be your goal). So if you want your business to grow, find a way to enjoy marketing or pay someone else to do it. 

PJ


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Great advice PJ!


----------

